# how did arvid looksmax??



## faggotchadlite (Mar 6, 2021)

this was him before , what did he do???


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 6, 2021)

@SubhumanCurrycel would know


----------



## Selinity (Mar 6, 2021)

...


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah I wonder what he did too. I have no idea to be honest


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Mar 6, 2021)

He put fillers in his penis like me @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Mar 6, 2021)

wdym
he changed haircut only
also he used to be skinny before and gymmaxed hard


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Mar 6, 2021)

Finished puberty


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 6, 2021)

Mewing but he dont want people laughing at him like they do to salludon so he dont admit it


----------



## fras (Mar 6, 2021)

He bonesmashed


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 6, 2021)

Just a haircut lmfa


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 6, 2021)

haircut. got more leaner.


----------



## herring (Mar 6, 2021)

literally looks the same


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 6, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson Proof that Hair is everything


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 6, 2021)

he literally grew his hair out


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 6, 2021)

he was already gl


----------



## N1c (Mar 6, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> he was already gl


No he looked average but had a very good base


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 6, 2021)

Where's the after?



N1c said:


> No he looked average


cope


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 6, 2021)

he was born


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Mar 6, 2021)

46k posts only to be needing to leanmaxx


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 6, 2021)

bumo cuz i still wanna know


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> this was him before , what did he do???
> View attachment 1025149


I got allergic to cats


----------



## N1c (Mar 6, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> cope


No


----------



## anti caking agents (Mar 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> this was him before , what did he do???
> View attachment 1025149


Swear I have seen this person IRL and I have autistic-tier face memory.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Mar 8, 2021)

anti caking agents said:


> Swear I have seen this person IRL and I have autistic-tier face memory.


autistic tier? , i think hes good looking for sure , right?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 31, 2021)

Ultra bump since I’m still curious months later


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 31, 2021)

fat loss, gymmaxx, haircut, Betacarotene and probably bonesmash


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 10, 2021)

It’s been 9 days since i last bumped but i still wanna know cuz i have a similar base to him before he began looksmaxxing


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

he got fillers, he's a fraud. 

also he has a *giant forehead with obnoxious hairline

@ArvidGustavsson *


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

Qwopil said:


> His hairline is good what u on dud


no, it's over for him. never began actually


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he got fillers, he's a fraud.
> 
> also he has a *giant forehead with obnoxious hairline
> 
> @ArvidGustavsson *


Stop he already has BDD


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Stop he already has BDD


he better have bbc because he never gonna get stacy


----------



## chadley (Aug 10, 2021)

divine protein shakes


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

Qwopil said:


> His hairline is good what u on dud





faggotchadlite said:


> this was him before , what did he do???
> View attachment 1025149


Wtf my jaw used to look better


----------



## cloUder (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Wtf my jaw used to look better


now it looks like shit 🤢🤢🤢


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he better have bbc because he never gonna get stacy


Big nerdic cock


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

Qwopil said:


> Its in you're head, it's still the same Jaws dotn get worse


no it looks retarded now 🤢🤢🤢🤢


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Wtf my jaw used to look better


Not a perfect mogger, but a good man.​


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he better have bbc because he never gonna get stacy


Went from denial (said i wasnt real), to anger (calling me bad things)…


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

Qwopil said:


> Post a pic of u


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Went from denial (said i wasnt real), to anger (calling me bad things)…
> 
> View attachment 1264645


shut up you giant foreheaded bald swedish fuck 🔫🔫🔫


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

Qwopil said:


> 2psl


still mogs arvid itsoversson


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

Qwopil said:


> Its in you're head, it's still the same a Jaw doesn't get worse


Its rounded now


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

Qwopil said:


> Cope arvid is brad pitts son


Tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

I


Qwopil said:


> No dud it doesn't change like that


It can actually from massetter muscles


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Its rounded now


ewww you rounded jawed giant foreheaded pale fuck


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> ewww you rounded jawed giant foreheaded pale fuck


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1264656


JFL your hair is thin and nose is big for nose/mouth ratio 🤢🤢


----------



## cloUder (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1264656


have you tried pimeyes?
if u want i can put you on there


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1264656


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> have you tried pimeyes?
> if u want i can put you on there


All u get is male models and pics of me from .org


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> All u get is male models and pics of me from .org





cloUder said:


> have you tried pimeyes?
> if u want i can put you on there


PimEyes isn't extremely reliable. These are his results:






It just looks for similarities, so similar eye area but dogshit lower third results will show up too. Fat guys, little kids, even girls. It's a good general indicator through for your pheno and appearance.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> PimEyes isn't extremely reliable. These are his results:
> 
> View attachment 1264958
> 
> ...


Envy


----------



## gamma (Aug 10, 2021)

How his eyes went from this 




To this?


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 10, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> All u get is male models and pics of me from .org





LooksOverAll said:


> PimEyes isn't extremely reliable. These are his results:
> 
> View attachment 1264958
> 
> ...


i don't see any male models here you lying baldy


----------



## justadude (Aug 10, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson wait you actually bone smashed?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 10, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> this was him before , what did he do???
> View attachment 1025149


Hair


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 11, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i don't see any male models here you lying baldy


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 11, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1265612
> View attachment 1265614


jfl none of them looks like you stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 11, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> jfl none of them looks like you stop coping


According to pimeyes they do


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 11, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> According to pimeyes they do


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 11, 2021)

gamma said:


> How his eyes went from this
> View attachment 1264971
> 
> To this?
> View attachment 1264972


squintmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 11, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> squintmaxxing


24/7


----------

